# DIY Berkey Filter



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Green-Trust -- FreeBook Download Page
Not my site, just passing on the info. He can sell you the filter too.
There is tons of off-grid info on his site and he has a news letter.


----------



## JackAysJake (Feb 16, 2009)

You say he sells those filters, I couldnt find the prices... where is a link?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Shoot him an email. He has a few things that are not listed. Steve is a dealer. He told me that he can offer group discounts on a larger order. I bet you could find a couple guys here to in with you. I would, but I already have my filters. 

Steve uses one at his home to make his well water safe to drink. He has an article about it on his site. That article is what "sold" me on these filters.


----------



## JackAysJake (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I am not ready to buy them yet, just looking for a round about price. I honestly dont even know what the filters are worth. Do you think they fall in the $10-$25 range each? I really like that set up and will probably build one in the near future. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

What are the filters worth? Well, what is clean water worth? 
Those little suckers go for about $100, but they one of (if not the) best things going. I picked up 4 elements. I want to make 2 dual filter element buckets. One for camping, one for home. It gives me two if the SFTH or the water main cracks, which ever comes first.


----------



## JackAysJake (Feb 16, 2009)

So $100 per filter hu? Wow, In the event of an emergency it would definately make if worth that but I wasnt expecting that much. It may be a little longer before I get one. Also do you know how many gallons of water you can run through that filter?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

They are "washable" and are rated for a few thousand gallons. Go to Greentrust, all of the details are there. It might be 100$ for a pair ( but I am not sure )and that would make two filters, but with a slower flow rate. you could make one bucket filter with 4 elements and have a faster rate, if you need to.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought 2 black berkey filters for a diy home filter. They were $99 for two. Plus the shipping which is what I can't remember. I plan on buying a set of two more sometime in the near future, just as back ups to the originals.
I need to prime them and then let them dry before I put them back.


----------

